# Civil Service Circus



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone else notice that the civil service scheduled the Boston police, Corrections Officer 1, Industrail Instructor and Wenham police test on the same date and time? What is up with that?

I was going to take at least 3 of them but i geuss that is out the door unless HRD made a screw up?


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Boston PD has their own exam?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

JLT770 said:


> Boston PD has their own exam?


No, they hire off the "Police Officer - Municipal Service & MBTA Police" exam administered by CS.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> No, they hire off the "Police Officer - Municipal Service & MBTA Police" exam administered by CS.


that's what i thought, what is this guy talking about then?


----------



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Look up on the Civil service exam schedule, they just announced an update for the new 40 yr applicants to take the exam like the one in may of this year. BPD has gone to an age 40 limit from 32yrs old and are making the May exam avaible for those that missed it because they were over 32 at the may test. Comical!!

that same day Civil Service has about 4-5 other tests going on for BPD, DOC etc.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

do they really need guys over 32 in Boston PD?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

JLT770 said:


> do they really need guys over 32 in Boston PD?


Nah, just give them the full 80% once they reach that age.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Well maybe if the gene pool is about empty of the "me, me, me, what's in it for me?" generation, it might be time to look at the older, washed up, miserable bastards of my generation! lol


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sgt K said:


> Well maybe if the gene pool is about empty of the "me, me, me, what's in it for me?" generation, it might be time to look at the older, washed up, miserable bastards of my generation! lol


Agreed. I find a lot of the "what's in it for me" mentality out there. The older guys are becoming a very viable alternative to the baggage and attitude issues that some of the younger candidates have. Most people tend to get hung up on the physical fitness factors and forget the tremendous amount of varied skills and life experience that an older hire can bring to job. I worked as an officer in my early twenties, got out of it and after working in a different field for some time now, am working to get back in to LE. Not for the power, the cannon strapped to my hip or the chicks, but esprit de corps, protecting the community I live in and care about and for love of the Job. Too many of my comprades in the early years had way to much attitude, not enough levity (i.e.full of piss and vinegar) and that is the same today. Don't get me wrong, you need some young bulls (and ladies) in the mix, but don't sell the older guys short.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Rocco39 said:


> ....Not for the power, the cannon strapped to my hip or the chicks, but esprit de corps, protecting the community I live in and care about and for love of the Job.


Well said Rocco39......=D>


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_do they really need guys over 32 in Boston PD?_

take it easy on us old guys 

_Anyone else notice that the civil service scheduled the Boston police, Corrections Officer 1, Industrial Instructor and Wenham police test on the same date and time? What is up with that?_

many moons ago i took DOC sargent , Parole Officer 1 & 2 all on the same same day. so it does happen


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Rocco39 said:


> Agreed. I find a lot of the "what's in it for me" mentality out there. The older guys are becoming a very viable alternative to the baggage and attitude issues that some of the younger candidates have. Most people tend to get hung up on the physical fitness factors and forget the tremendous amount of varied skills and life experience that an older hire can bring to job. I worked as an officer in my early twenties, got out of it and after working in a different field for some time now, am working to get back in to LE. Not for the power, the cannon strapped to my hip or the chicks, but esprit de corps, protecting the community I live in and care about and for love of the Job. Too many of my comprades in the early years had way to much attitude, not enough levity (i.e.full of piss and vinegar) and that is the same today. Don't get me wrong, you need some young bulls (and ladies) in the mix, but don't sell the older guys short.


*3 facets for a successful career......compassion, common sense, and a sense of humor. It's a marathon, not a race. *


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

This is pretty ridiculous for them to go through all of this, when their are people out there who are really interested in a career in LE.


----------



## LTSO16 (May 30, 2007)

Boston should worry more about gettin quality candidates in their academy becuase my buddy is in the academy that just started last month and two people didnt show on the first day and seven more left on their own will after the first week. Then to make matters worse he said two more left two weeks ago. this is what is wrong with this whole thing. They need to take people who really want to be police officers.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

LTSO16 said:


> Boston should worry more about gettin quality candidates in their academy becuase my buddy is in the academy that just started last month and two people didnt show on the first day and seven more left on their own will after the first week. Then to make matters worse he said two more left two weeks ago. this is what is wrong with this whole thing. They need to take people who really want to be police officers.


maybe they realize its Boston and realize that Boston is no cake walk to police


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Boston shut out a whole generation of us :-(


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

JLT770 said:


> maybe they realize its Boston and realize that Boston is no cake walk to police


That's probably true. Seems like there's always folks who don't realize what they're getting themselves into before they start the academy. They don't come mentally prepared to be yelled at and they don't come physically prepared for all the PT.

We always have the same thing happen to our academy classes too. I remember my class started with 96 and by the end of the first week, we lost seven people. We eventually graduated 84 in that class.

Unlike Boston or New York, we have an academy class start every month so you'd think some of these people would get the word what the academy is like before they come in so unprepared.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

LTSO16 said:


> Boston should worry more about gettin quality candidates in their academy becuase my buddy is in the academy that just started last month and two people didnt show on the first day and seven more left on their own will after the first week. Then to make matters worse he said two more left two weeks ago. this is what is wrong with this whole thing. They need to take people who really want to be police officers.


= Lateral Transfers, This will become an ongoing practice now that the door has already been opened. There will always be Officers who will leave there department for the big city. Especially younger more hungry Officer's who dont have the vacation time, sick time or seniority to lose when the make the transfer.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

7MPOC said:


> = Lateral Transfers, This will become an ongoing practice now that the door has already been opened. There will always be Officers who will leave there department for the big city. Especially younger more hungry Officer's who dont have the vacation time, sick time or seniority to lose when the make the transfer.


It's too bad Civil Service won't allow for out of state officers to lateral into Civil Service cities and towns. I'd love to finish my 20 out west and then lateral into a city or town in Mass and be able to retire here. But alas, no such luck with the current Civil Service rules.


----------

